# Straightforward Classical Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

There is something so charming and beautiful about Strauss' Waltzes. I typically enjoy less straightforward music, but if something is just so charming and beautiful, I can't resist it. Chopin's Nocturnes and Waltzes for piano I see the same way. There are other examples, but these are the two major ones!

Charming, beautiful and straightforward is how I see my own compositions. If you care to take a listen to my work, which wasn't the purpose of this thread, here is a link to my youtube page:






I'd love to hear if you hear it as beautiful and charming. I'd also love to know what you see as straightforward, and love.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not sure i understant this concept. Certainly not Mahler. Mendelssohn's string symphonies perhaps?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am not sure i understant this concept. Certainly not Mahler. Mendelssohn's string symphonies perhaps?


There is a lot of subjectivity in making this assessment, it's really about what you personally find to be straightforward, aka, not abstract.

To some the distinction is silly and doesn't matter at all, but I'm just observing my taste and making statements about what I'm finding to be true about it and seeing how others relate to it.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Have you heard this? It's my favorite Chopin work (so far).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Have you heard this? It's my favorite Chopin work (so far).


I just started it up and love it from the first few notes already! The performer is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Have you heard this? It's my favorite Chopin work (so far).


I loved it, really beautiful music.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I loved it, really beautiful music.


It startled me when I was listening to his etudes, because most of them are very fast and virtuosic. The middle section is quite a beautiful, intense contrast.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> It startled me when I was listening to his etudes, because most of them are very fast and virtuosic. The middle section is quite a beautiful, intense contrast.


Yes, I agree. A nice contrast indeed, but it doesn't lose its beauty, I think.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

It couples well with no.4, an at turns elfin caprice and boiling maelstrom. The greatest of the etudes imo is op.25 no.12, which is a triumph of art and technique, not to mention melody.


----------

